# flag craiglist ads



## Guest

is anyone else seeing numerous ads on craigslist for contractors? seeems everyday theres a new bubblegum company trying to start,help yourself and start flagging these low paying places,eventually they will lose their clients when they cant perform the work.


----------



## Guest

Why do you even look at those ads?

What good will it do? Are cheap underpaying customers something you are interested in?


----------



## david

actually i look at them to see what they are paying


----------



## Guest

Better get used to it. They have multiplied 10 fold around here lately. Guess what the number one selling item is at my local sign store! Magnetic signs for handymen and contractors. The guy said they have had even more start up contractors come in than landscape people starting up. Seems like everyone out of work at the moment is either a contractor or landscaper.

I'm as much as 3x the prices they're quoting and I can't touch their prices if I tried. I been sitting at home for the last 5 months on me ass. I ain't working for less than it costs to run my business.


----------



## Guest

Flag? You've lowered yourself to their level.


----------



## david

sorry kent wrong,only lowered myself if i work for their prices


----------



## Guest

Why would you feel the need to muzzle others? Let people be free to offer their lousy services. I always thought my work can speak for itself.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

d+jhomeservices said:


> sorry kent wrong,only lowered myself if i work for their prices


First, do you compete with Craigslist contractors? If you do, that's mistake #1.

Second, do you really want a majority of your customers finding you on CL? With that said, I will admit that I have run CL ads for sheds a few summers ago. It got me through that slow summer, but I didn't cheap out or low ball my prices. I sold as is, no haggling. Sold 10 sheds that summer. But I would never seek CL as the major source of my clients.

Third, you are lowering yourself. Flagging is to be used for specific reasons and low ball hack competitors is not one of them. You are abusing CL TOS, plain and simple.


----------



## GTX63

Craigslist is not your father's yellowpages.


----------



## Guest

d+jhomeservices said:


> sorry kent wrong,only lowered myself if i work for their prices


You are right. Since you are bothering them for no reason except they are lower price than you, that makes you the lesser person.


----------



## Guest

Two words:

_Why_

and 
_
bother?


_Besides, I love CL. All the _Wal-Mart Electrics_ on there make a great selling point for me.


----------



## BPWY

Kent Whitten said:


> You are right. Since you are bothering them for no reason except they are lower price than you, that makes you the lesser person.







I look at it like this.


By flagging unscrupulous nationals/regionals I'm saving another "contractor" from certain screwing over.
In that sense I am looking out for the well being of my fellow man.


The golden rule says do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
I wouldn't want some one allowing me to stumble into certain screwing over.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

BPWY said:


> I look at it like this.
> 
> 
> By flagging unscrupulous nationals/regionals I'm saving another "contractor" from certain screwing over.
> In that sense I am looking out for the well being of my fellow man.
> 
> 
> The golden rule says do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
> I wouldn't want some one allowing me to stumble into certain screwing over.


But as long as they are compliant with CL TOS who are you to flag their ad? Who appointed you to judge unscrupulous contractors?


----------



## GTX63

We're all self appointed to do something. You must have missed the webinar.


----------



## BPWY

TNTSERVICES said:


> But as long as they are compliant with CL TOS who are you to flag their ad? Who appointed you to judge unscrupulous contractors?






I know one when I see one.

BESIDES is we were to go look in the other contractor sections of this forum we'd see a whole lot of bitching about what you guys consider to be unscrupulous folks calling themselves contractors.

No need to act like the p&p section is any different.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

BPWY said:


> I know one when I see one.
> 
> BESIDES is we were to go look in the other contractor sections of this forum we'd see a whole lot of bitching about what you guys consider to be unscrupulous folks calling themselves contractors.
> 
> No need to act like the p&p section is any different.


You know one based on your own criteria, but who is to say that you are correct in your assertion? I never said anything about the P&P section versus any other section. You P&P guys need to get over your sections versus everyone else. I didn't even look at the section this thread was listed under.

So you are basically saying that because we give our OPINION on contractors her on CT is the same as flagging a competitors ad so that it will get deleted on CL? That is a stretch brother!

This conversation has nothing to do with P&P, but about ethics and abusing a tool on CL. Let's keep it on topic and off the chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I look at it like this.
> 
> By flagging unscrupulous nationals/regionals I'm saving another "contractor" from certain screwing over.
> In that sense I am looking out for the well being of my fellow man.
> 
> The golden rule says do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
> I wouldn't want some one allowing me to stumble into certain screwing over.


I didn't see anywhere that we were talking about nationals or regionals. He said contractors, so I was going with that. Maybe I mistook the intended recipient of said flagging. 

However, if one is here to "round up the posse", then yeah....as you know we have a problem with that. Very thinly and somewhat indirectly , we are talking about price fixing.

I have no problem with giving everyone a "heads up with this industry" but I do when it comes to singling certain companies for no reason except they don't like their prices. Imagine a group of people doing whatever it takes to deter the op from operating his business. I would be pissed.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I know one when I see one.
> 
> BESIDES is we were to go look in the other contractor sections of this forum we'd see a whole lot of bitching about what you guys consider to be unscrupulous folks calling themselves contractors.
> 
> No need to act like the p&p section is any different.


I don't like it anywhere on the forum. We make a judgment call on borderline posts, but I assure you, we take off many posts like this. Especially the "look at this CL post". It's very redundant and really serves no purpose at all. 

Except for the first time posters, we usually let it slide for the most part. If someone has one or two posts and is ripping into a company, we remove it. We might not get everything, but we try our best.


----------



## BPWY

TNTSERVICES said:


> You know one based on your own criteria, but who is to say that you are correct in your assertion? I never said anything about the P&P section versus any other section. You P&P guys need to get over your sections versus everyone else. I didn't even look at the section this thread was listed under.
> 
> So you are basically saying that because we give our OPINION on contractors her on CT is the same as flagging a competitors ad so that it will get deleted on CL? That is a stretch brother!
> 
> This conversation has nothing to do with P&P, but about ethics and abusing a tool on CL. Let's keep it on topic and off the chip on your shoulder.






Now my head hurts and its your fault. :laughing: :laughing:

I'm too tired and sore to keep arguing. No body is changing their opinions so its best to just drop it. 
I am not conceding that you are right and I'm not saying you are wrong. Just drop it before Kent closes the thread.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

BPWY said:


> Now my head hurts and its your fault. :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I'm too tired and sore to keep arguing. No body is changing their opinions so its best to just drop it.
> I am not conceding that you are right and I'm not saying you are wrong. Just drop it before Kent closes the thread.


I'm not going to drop it. You guys are abusing the flagging tool on CL. It's pretty simple. You have been self appointed to to mess with your competition in a vain attempt to thin the herd. Unfortunately what you don't realize it is an exercise in futility and takes only a few minutes to create a new post on CL.

When I did sheds, I had a competitor do the same doushe bag thing that you guys are doing. If you don't think that they will put themselves out of business on their own, then you don't think highly of yourself.


----------



## HollandPPC

Whats wrong with being self appointed to messing with your competition? That's how business is these days, cut throat. If you can't learn how to deal with the competitiveness of business maybe you should not have one? Just a thought for you to stew about.


----------



## Guest

If someone. Has time to flag adds on C L who is the real hack


----------



## Guest

Oh, I can do the job for you. Maybe figh hundred, let's make a deal. It will take me only two days to finish. Three guys. I give you the best price.


----------



## Guest

TNTSERVICES said:


> I'm not going to drop it. You guys are abusing the flagging tool on CL. It's pretty simple. You have been self appointed to to mess with your competition in a vain attempt to thin the herd. Unfortunately what you don't realize it is an exercise in futility and takes only a few minutes to create a new post on CL.
> 
> When I did sheds, I had a competitor do the same doushe bag thing that you guys are doing. If you don't think that they will put themselves out of business on their own, then you don't think highly of yourself.


Man this is really getting annoying:laughing:.....I agree. AGAIN. I have posted on CL. I have also been the guy that gave the low price because I didn't know better. I also have given the low price because I had to eat. Why would you want to try to hurt another persons business? If you feel the need to do anything, HELP the guy on CL. Help them to understand the correct way to price. Share your knowledge and help them to do good work. For instance. My Local SW store hands out my card all the time. They always hand out 3 cards. I have made sure they know who I want the other 2 guys to be. I want the other guys to do as good a job as I do. I get pissed when I go out to bid and find out they gave out budget paint and cheap finishers card along with mine. I want the guys I compete against to be as good as me.


----------



## Guest

TNTSERVICES said:


> You guys are abusing the flagging tool on CL.


Exactly. That's the big issue with me. You are flagging for no other reason except you don't like their pricing. 

We are ALL in this boat. I don't like it either. However, the last thing I am going to do is waste my time flagging CL ads.


----------



## BPWY

Two sides to every coin.


I don't like to see companies that have banged me and have banged friends of mine out trolling 
for other contractors to bang. So I will flag ones that are known to have few if any morals.

Some guys see it different. 

Doesn't make either side RIGHT or the opposing view WRONG.





Lets pose a hypothetical situation. 

Lets say that Mrs Brown calls you out to her property to bid on project X. You tell her that your bid is $2000 for what she wants done. She says sounds good when can you start.
You complete the project and it ends up taking 1 day less than you originally thought. You know you did a good job, things just fell together perfectly for this project.

Do you in your high ethical standards give Mrs Brown a 1 day labor refund since it didn't take you as long to do the job as you thought???????????
What about if the supply house just happened to have a screaming one day discount on the one day you happened to stop by and buy your supplies for Mrs Brown's job?????
Would you refund Mrs Brown back the discount amount because it didn't cost you as much for material????????????????????????

The answer is NO, of course not. A bid is a bid. As it should be.
Because you know as good as I do if the job ended up running long she sure aint going to pay you any more money.

To me its the same thing, but just a different example. 

If you in your high moral standards answered "yes I'd give Mrs Brown money back" then good for you. I'd question whether or not you knew what you were doing in your business. The bid is the bid. But that is not the point we're making here.


The point is that some of us see it differently. Doesn't make my position wrong, does not make it right.
Does not make your position right, does not make it wrong.


----------



## Guest

Taking your example, maybe the other person got a screaming deal and is offering it to his customers. Why should that be flagged?

I'm not saying right or wrong. It is an issue with me that someone aimlessly flags for no reason.


----------



## Guest

Seriously?

I got ads around here that say "Need roofing siding or gutters? Call XX LANDSCAPING for the best prices"

I laugh at them then tell my wife so she can laugh then I feel for the homeowners who call them.


----------



## BPWY

Kent Whitten said:


> Taking your example, maybe the other person got a screaming deal and is offering it to his customers. Why should that be flagged?
> 
> I'm not saying right or wrong. It is an issue with me that someone aimlessly flags for no reason.







I think we're talking about two entirely different companies here that are being flagged.

Its a P&P thing, you wouldn't understand. :no:








:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Guest

BamBamm5144 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I got ads around here that say "Need roofing siding or gutters? Call XX LANDSCAPING for the best prices"
> 
> I laugh at them then tell my wife so she can laugh then I feel for the homeowners who call them.


The lanscapers around here are some of the worst. Most of them will take on any work if asked by home owner and from what I seen none of them have the first clue what they are doing. Dont meet code, no permits, no insurance, no license etc etc I even had one come see me who was mowing the grass on a customers neighbors house and asked if I could look at the bathroom he was putting in as the waste didn't line up. Boy was the bathroom in a mess. I hate to see what that looked like when he left. I don't go out with my mower and low ball these guys so why they think it's ok to do that to contractors I never know.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

HollandPPC said:


> Whats wrong with being self appointed to messing with your competition? That's how business is these days, cut throat. If you can't learn how to deal with the competitiveness of business maybe you should not have one? Just a thought for you to stew about.


The topic of violating CL TOS by flagging someone's post is the same as going around taking down their advertising signs and flyers. Do you do that as well?

It is true that competition in business is tough, but it does not mean that you have to stoop to this level. If they were doing something wrong or unethical, I would say that you have every right to flag their posts. But if it's solely because you think that they are low ballers, you are pathetic and have no idea what it means to run a real business. You are no better than them. Actually, I think that you are worse. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I flag everyone that pops up in the state on my phone. Have an app DL that checks every hour. Sorry to the Duke and others that say we lessen ourselves but unfortunately you are not in my market like these others are taking my work. I look at it like this. If the ad is legit, it will have a company name listed. How many of them do???? We'll about 5%..... tells me they are bs.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

BPWY said:


> Two sides to every coin.
> 
> 
> I don't like to see companies that have banged me and have banged friends of mine out trolling
> for other contractors to bang. So I will flag ones that are known to have few if any morals.
> 
> Some guys see it different.
> 
> Doesn't make either side RIGHT or the opposing view WRONG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets pose a hypothetical situation.
> 
> Lets say that Mrs Brown calls you out to her property to bid on project X. You tell her that your bid is $2000 for what she wants done. She says sounds good when can you start.
> You complete the project and it ends up taking 1 day less than you originally thought. You know you did a good job, things just fell together perfectly for this project.
> 
> Do you in your high ethical standards give Mrs Brown a 1 day labor refund since it didn't take you as long to do the job as you thought???????????
> What about if the supply house just happened to have a screaming one day discount on the one day you happened to stop by and buy your supplies for Mrs Brown's job?????
> Would you refund Mrs Brown back the discount amount because it didn't cost you as much for material????????????????????????
> 
> The answer is NO, of course not. A bid is a bid. As it should be.
> Because you know as good as I do if the job ended up running long she sure aint going to pay you any more money.
> 
> To me its the same thing, but just a different example.
> 
> If you in your high moral standards answered "yes I'd give Mrs Brown money back" then good for you. I'd question whether or not you knew what you were doing in your business. The bid is the bid. But that is not the point we're making here.
> 
> 
> The point is that some of us see it differently. Doesn't make my position wrong, does not make it right.
> Does not make your position right, does not make it wrong.


Do you know what a straw-man argument is? If not, then the above is a perfect example. Let's just say I live by the rule that if I have to justify it to myself, I shouldn't do it.

Oh and to answer your question, it all depends. I have passed on savings and I have kept the additional profit. Why, because it's not about the time or the discount. They are not paying for my time or my materials, they are paying for the full package. I gave them the agreed product. They agreed on the price for that product. If it took less time, they usually are happy that we were there less than expected.


----------



## HollandPPC

TNTSERVICES said:


> The topic of violating CL TOS by flagging someone's post is the same as going around taking down their advertising signs and flyers. Do you do that as well?
> 
> It is true that competition in business is tough, but it does not mean that you have to stoop to this level. If they were doing something wrong or unethical, I would say that you have every right to flag their posts. But if it's solely because you think that they are low ballers, you are pathetic and have no idea what it means to run a real business. You are no better than them. Actually, I think that you are worse. :thumbsup:


Craigslist is a free service. People can pretty much flag for whatever they want, whether it is right or wrong. If you don't like it buy the company, then you can make up your own rules.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

HollandPPC said:


> Craigslist is a free service. People can pretty much flag for whatever they want, whether it is right or wrong. If you don't like it buy the company, then you can make up your own rules.


Actually you cannot flag for whatever you want. There are very specific reasons they give you to choose from. If you flag someone and lie about why, you are a liar. What else are you willing to lie about to get ahead?


----------



## HollandPPC

TNTSERVICES said:


> Actually you cannot flag for whatever you want. There are very specific reasons they give you to choose from. If you flag someone and lie about why, you are a liar. What else are you willing to lie about to get ahead?


In theory you can pretty much flag for whatever you want. Are you going to call the CL police on everyone you think flags inappropriately?


----------



## BPWY

TNTSERVICES said:


> Actually you cannot flag for whatever you want. There are very specific reasons they give you to choose from. If you flag someone and lie about why, you are a liar. What else are you willing to lie about to get ahead?








Now the BS is getting really deep. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
Dude you are really stretching things out now.


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> Now the BS is getting really deep. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> Dude you are really stretching things out now.


I am going out on a limb here but I bet he is going to vote Obama.


----------



## BPWY

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## GTX63

I think you guys are a couple of nipple twisters. :jester:


----------



## BPWY

Never.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

BPWY said:


> Now the BS is getting really deep. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> Dude you are really stretching things out now.


BS? How is it a stretch to say you are abusing the rules?

http://www.craigslist.org/about/help/flags_and_community_moderation

http://www.craigslist.org/about/terms.of.use#conduct

If you flag for any other reason, you have to miscategorize it, therefore lie about the reason. If you lie, you are a liar. If you lie about this what else are you willing to justify a lie for? Ethics my friend, ethics. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTSERVICES

HollandPPC said:


> I am going out on a limb here but I bet he is going to vote Obama.


Who me? Not in a friggin' million years would I vote for Obama.


----------



## Guest

*re*

If these guys are able to make a profit doing it that much cheaper then you I would suggest you find a way to minimize your expenses. Now if they are doing it because of lack of insurance/license etc well that is the homeowners/banks problem not yours. 

Also I do not think that flagging a craigslist ad automatically removes it. I think it just sends it to a queue to be reviewed.


----------



## Guest

Ahh Shut Up!!


----------



## SwiftRes

I think a post is removed as long as a certain number of people flag it. I've had posts removed when i put free stuff on the curb, but forget to remove it when stuff is gone. 

To be honest I've never checked craigslist for preservation work.


----------



## REO2Rentals

OceanBlue said:


> If these guys are able to make a profit doing it that much cheaper then you I would suggest you find a way to minimize your expenses. Now if they are doing it because of lack of insurance/license etc well that is the homeowners/banks problem not yours.
> 
> Also I do not think that flagging a craigslist ad automatically removes it. I think it just sends it to a queue to be reviewed.


As soon as three people click on it - it automatic remove adio


----------



## JDRM

Thats it!! Your all FLAGGED! :clap:


----------



## Guest

*re*



MichiganREO said:


> As soon as three people click on it - it automatic remove adio


That makes sense, I've had ads removed when I was selling a car. I went to the forum to ask why and apparently there is a group of people that will click on every car ad that is above NADA. Which is funny because my 96 passat TDI is blue booked at like $1100 but I could sell the engine alone in a day for $2400. 

Either way I doubt these guys are getting too many quality contractors this way. I think everyone of my 20 or so subs was found through networking friends/family/and existing contractors.


----------



## SwiftRes

JDRM said:


> Thats it!! Your all FLAGGED! :clap:


Sometimes I wish forum posts could be flagged like craigslist ads. Three strikes and it's removed. :thumbup:


----------



## TNTSERVICES

SwiftRes said:


> Sometimes I wish forum posts could be flagged like craigslist ads. Three strikes and it's removed. :thumbup:


Report button...doesn't automatically delete it, but it will grab the attention of those who can edit or delete it.

And if we had one, morons would abuse it and just delete crap that they didn't agree with or found unscrupulous. (I would be one of those morons BTW).


----------



## SwiftRes

TNTSERVICES said:


> Report button...doesn't automatically delete it, but it will grab the attention of those who can edit or delete it.
> 
> And if we had one, morons would abuse it and just delete crap that they didn't agree with or found unscrupulous. (I would be one of those morons BTW).


Yeah I was referring to deleting crap I didn't agree with


----------



## Guest

This will sound crazy but hear me out.

I had to qualify and spend a lot of time and $$$ to get my contractor license in Florida.

If you work without a license down here you will be charged with a felony. Point is they have to catch you working..either a receipt you issued or a business card or an ad you placed for work that requires a contractor.

Ok, so that is the penalty. How come we hold sign and business card companies and advertising mediums less than accountable.

Make it a crime for them to perpetrate the fraud if no license was presented prior to issuing business cards,magnets,receipts and placing ads.

I am pretty sure no place will let me advertise that I am a DR without certification. 

I hate hate hate that anyone can print cards and make receipts with any name they choose and to the average consumer look legit.

Ok rant over. I just saw that post in the beginning about how everyone "becomes" a contractor overnight..part of the problem is the businesses that facilitate the scam.


----------



## SwiftRes

In Iowa becoming a contractor is ten minutes to fill out an application anda $50 fee


----------



## Guest

barry1219 said:


> This will sound crazy but hear me out.
> 
> I had to qualify and spend a lot of time and $$$ to get my contractor license in Florida.
> 
> If you work without a license down here you will be charged with a felony. Point is they have to catch you working..either a receipt you issued or a business card or an ad you placed for work that requires a contractor.
> 
> Ok, so that is the penalty. How come we hold sign and business card companies and advertising mediums less than accountable.
> 
> Make it a crime for them to perpetrate the fraud if no license was presented prior to issuing business cards,magnets,receipts and placing ads.
> 
> I am pretty sure no place will let me advertise that I am a DR without certification.
> 
> I hate hate hate that anyone can print cards and make receipts with any name they choose and to the average consumer look legit.
> 
> Ok rant over. I just saw that post in the beginning about how everyone "becomes" a contractor overnight..part of the problem is the businesses that facilitate the scam.


You're right. It's crazy!

I don't like the bottom feeders any more than the next guy, but I am sick & tired of all you people who want to legislate every problem away.

Life's not fair.....

Get over it......

Deal with it on your own.....

Make your OWN way & success....

Quit expecting corrupt politicians & govt workers to make things fair for you!

It will never happen.


----------



## Guest

SwiftRes said:


> In Iowa becoming a contractor is ten minutes to fill out an application anda $50 fee


Maine is just simply a thought. You can be sitting around at a kegger and proclaim to be a general contractor on the spot.


----------



## Guest

On my way home I was thinking of this thread. I'm not pissed at anyone flagging posts on CL, I just think it is wasting your own precious time. 

Life will hand you what you are focusing on. If you are constantly in CL and getting upset at bottom feeders....you will continue to find bottom feeders. Seek and ye shall find.

I prefer to spend my energy seeking clients who enjoy my company, value my work, and encourage me to think outside of the box. 

It's not that I disagree with the fact that mass amounts of lowballers bring down our industry, it is just energy not spent efficiently. It is easier to educate everyone than to douse one fire out of millions. 

I honor you guys for soldiering on though. I can't fight both battles.


----------



## Guest

No offense to anyone who does not live in Florida who is a contractor and does a good job and treats themselves and their customers with respect.

Unfortunately, we have a few storms here from time to time and it leads to a lot of "storm chasers" or guys who can't work for 6 months of the year due to weather up north and come down to work here.

No concept of our codes and the heavily regulated permitting process yields a nightmare for the homeowner long after you are gone. Because of this scenario the legislature had to create the laws that regulate my industry. 

I understand the whole concept of "lassiz-faire" I really do. I don't like asking permission to work ( getting a permit) but I do it because I have to. 

Like I said..here is my card I am a doctor. Yes I am. It says so on the card.


----------



## BPWY

barry1219 said:


> No offense to anyone who does not live in Florida who is a contractor and does a good job and treats themselves and their customers with respect.
> 
> Unfortunately, we have a few storms here from time to time and it leads to a lot of "storm chasers" or guys who can't work for 6 months of the year due to weather up north and come down to work here.
> 
> No concept of our codes and the heavily regulated permitting process yields a nightmare for the homeowner long after you are gone. Because of this scenario the legislature had to create the laws that regulate my industry.
> 
> I understand the whole concept of "lassiz-faire" I really do. I don't like asking permission to work ( getting a permit) but I do it because I have to.
> 
> Like I said..here is my card I am a doctor. Yes I am. It says so on the card.







I understand very well.

We had/have the same thing in our area after two large hail storms less than 2 weeks apart last summer.


----------



## Guest

We occasionally use CL to attract new contractors for Carpet- and I've placed ads in Services offered as well- picked up a client here and there- but nothing to crack open the Donny P and celebrate with the band and their groupies about. 

It's free and only takes a couple minutes so it is a good investment. 

Just wanted to mention that- as not everyone who drops an ad on Craigslist is a douche!

We've put carpet on Ebay too!:laughing:


----------



## david

*hi*

duke and tnt you talk about craigslist if you know so much about tos violations and rules it states no posting for or selling firearms but people do it just put bang bang in ad right? also wondering if you 2 are brothers see lots of repeating going on ( nothing personal ),just a discussion remember:clap:


----------



## Guest

Don't try to redirect the focus, it's not going to work.

I never said anything about TOS violations of CL. I just think it is beneath someone to waste their time flagging CL posts. Don't you have something better to do? 

And no, we are not brothers. An assumption like that is pathetically weak. We think alike because we absolutely KNOW beyond any shadow of doubt that what you are doing is lame and pointless. Kind of like me responding to this thread.


----------



## david

everyone has their own opinions,and never stated i flagged all


----------



## Guest

Wow.

If you have time to flag CL posts, your really slow. And angry at the world. 

And probably blame it all on Obama. (Haha, had to put that in).

Seriously, not one successful person in the entire world would agree that your helping anyone by flagging ads just because you think they are hacks or bad for the industry.

I would try another line of work or just get a job. Self employment isn't for you.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

d+jhomeservices said:


> duke and tnt you talk about craigslist if you know so much about tos violations and rules it states no posting for or selling firearms but people do it just put bang bang in ad right? also wondering if you 2 are brothers see lots of repeating going on ( nothing personal ),just a discussion remember:clap:


I do know a lot about TOS. Apparently you finally read it and found some obscure TOS rule and decided to use it for your argument. 

Sure repeating is a valid reason, but as you and others have admitted, your motive is not to police repeat poster, but low ball hacks. Like I said earlier, you can use whatever excuse you want but it's still not right and if you use the repeat flag, even if they are repeat, but are doing so for other reasons, you are being dishonest.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

Kent Whitten said:


> We think alike because we absolutely KNOW beyond any shadow of doubt that what you are doing is lame and pointless. Kind of like me responding to this thread.


And we don't think a like all the time, or even that often, so if that happens you know we are on to something! :laughing:


----------



## Splinterpicker

d+jhomeservices said:


> actually i look at them to see what they are paying


Copy that ME TOO

As i have been telling the NEWB's have some questions ready and when they come back with 20 to change a lock PASS but you dont know till you try.


----------



## david

*hi*

foothills your so bright you should run for president,i just turned down a 15k job yes my own business:clap:


----------



## Guest

Congrats


----------

